

Why the iPhone's Still Not Ready for Business...No Matter What Apple Says - AZA43
http://advice.cio.com/al_sacco/apple_iphone_a_true_rim_blackberry_rival_in_the_enterprise

======
randrews
He asked people on Blackberry forums whether they'd trade their Blackberries
for iPhones.

I'm sure that gave him a representative sample.

~~~
AZA43
The point of the post is whether or not the iPhone is ready for enterprise
use. Enterprise users are mostly BlackBerry users. Who else would you ask if
they'd make the switch or not?

~~~
randrews
Enterprise IT departments, regardless of what they use (especially if they use
neither!). By asking people on Blackberry-specific forums, he's targeting
people who have already made an investment in some Blackberries.

